# زبان های اسکریپتی > دیگر زبان های اسکریپتی >  طراحی سایت خرید و فروش ارز دیجیتال

## amingifts

طراحی سایت خرید و فروش ارز دیجیتال شرکت وب آذین
همانطور که مشخص است ارزهای دیجیتال نیز به مانند پول معمولی باید قابلیت انتقال داشته باشند و در نتیجه کاملا مشخص است که انتقال ارزی که خود به صورت فیزیکی وجود ندارد تنها در فضای مجازی اینترنت امکان پذیر است. 
*طراحی سایت ارز دیجیتال * یک صرافی آنلاین برای ارزهای دیجیتال در اختیار شما قرار می دهد که شما می توانید از این طریق با ارائه خدمات خرید و فروش ارز دیجیتال مشتریان و سود خود را افزایش دهید.
تیم تخصصی وب آذین یکی از بهترین تیم های طراحی سایت  است که خدمات مربوط به طراحی انواع سایت صرافی ارز دیجیتال را برای شما انجام می دهد و شما با خیالی راحت می توانید سفارش طراحی سایت صرافی ارز دیجیتال خود را در وب سایت ما به ثبت برسانید. 
سایت هایی که تیم تخصصی ما برای شما طراحی می کند معمولا دارای عملکردی بسیار خوب هستند که تمامی نیازهای شما را به طور کامل برطرف می کنند. 
توجه داشته باشید که این سایت ها به صورت آماده فروخته نمی شوند و شما به راحتی می توانید امکانات مد نظر خود را به هر یک از بخش های سایت ها اضافه کنید. در کنار کیفیت بالا باید بدانید که هزینه طراحی سایت های صرافی ارز دیجیتال در وب سایت ما بسیار مناسب است.

*تکنولوژی های استفاده شده جهت طراحی اسکریپت خرید و فروش ارز دیجیتال**:*
برای راه اندازی اسکریپت صرافی ارز دیجیتال وب آذین از برترین تکنولوژی های روز دنیا استفاده شده است

Php –*laravel*

- فریم ورک قدرتمند لاراول : سریع و ایمن

Vue js: برترین فریم ورک های جاوا اسکریپت

Mysql , Bootstrap 4,





برخی از امکانات اضافه شده به ورژن 4:

1- اپلیکیشن pwa جهت نمایش بهتر در اندروید و ios

2- تغییرات کلی در ظاهر مدیریت و پنل کاربران

3-دریافت موجودی لحظه ای کیف پول شما (ارزهای دیجیتال)

4-اتوماتیک شدن خرید و فروش

5-کیف پول داخلی با قابلیت واریز و برداشت (ارزی ریالی ..بیت کوین ، تتر ، اتریوم و…)

برای دریافت دمو ورژن 4 ، مشاوره و لیست تمام تغییرات در ارتباط باشید

جهت مشاهده دمو و دریافت مشاوره رایگان با کارشناسان ما در ارتباط باشید

شماره های تماس : 09131138160

ثابت : 03136261556 – 7

لینک دمو:  https://v4.exchange-demo.ir/

----------

